# Pvr



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

I just played two episodes of my favourite HGTV Show that I had recorded, and was able to watch one hour of shows without commercials in just over 30 minutes.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> I just played two episodes of my favourite HGTV Show that I had recorded, and was able to watch one hour of shows without commercials in just over 30 minutes.


Slow day?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Normally a 1 hour show plays in 40 minutes. But certain shows really pump in commercials. Check the season finales!


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Rain, giving way to thunder Showers, to be followed by rain.

not a slow day, lately a typical day.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I love my PVR (even though it breaks down often). I find I can get through more effiecient TV watching for the little free time I have.


----------

